# My problems seem insignificant...



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hiya ladies, dunno how many will read this but I just needed to type this down. 
Ive had chronic lower abdo/pelvic pain for 10 months.
Came off cerazette pill Feb '11 after diagnostic lap - all clear. 
I still suspect endo as have had no AF in 7 months since the lap. 
Got a referral to the infertility clinic in Nov but Im worried the consultant will take one look at the file and say were young and or we've not been trying long enough (Been trying for 7 months) 
Just reading other ladies posts on here makes my problems seem so stupid and insignificant  
Feel so stupid and like im making a huge fuss over nothing  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Mrsxg

no problem is ever insignificant if it is having an impact on your life  have you posted on the endo thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0 although you have not been diagnosed with this having a look and maybe posting will be helpful  

take care

tracy


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★ (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey mrsxg,
do not feel your prob is a huge fuss, im only a little older than you and me and DF have only been tryin for 16 months, which compared to some other people is nothing. 
after i came off microgynon last year after being on it for 4 years, i had funny AF for a long time so could still be the affect of that.
To be fair being young you are at your highest for fertility, therefore if the consultant goes against testing due to that, you can argue the case!
I hope your appointmennt goes well  
Baby dust to all
xXx


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Mrsxg ~ I was ur age when I started and I had the same feeling as u what would people think?  would they take me serious cos of my age?  I am now 28 hun and had 4IUI's that have failed on 1 IVF that has failed and I am currently hoping to find out tomorrow if my 2IVF has worked.  I    it has. 

I just wanted to say basically hun the younger u start the better I think cos they will probably put u on clomid for 6 months and do various tests and it all takes time.  I hope u get a positive meeting in the clinic in November.  and remember ur problems are not insignificant hun and u r not alone in this hun.  

xxx


----------



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much girls  
Just feel so all over the place, my depression is worse. Found out got a urine infection on top of everything! 
Hubby got his pot through the post today too..

I kinda feel bad in a way posting in the endo section as I don't have an endo diagnosis...

Hope all you ladies are ok. Lots of love, hugs and baby dust to all <3 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

